# Durant aiming to add muscle



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Before jetting off for summer vacation, Kevin Durant will meet with director of athletic performance Dwight Daub one last time to iron out the details of a strength, conditioning and dietary program that will add muscle to his gangly 6-foot-9 inch frame.
> 
> "It’s just lifting at least four or five times a week, eating right, eating three or four meals a day,” Durant said. "And just making sure that I put it in my hands to wake up early in the morning, eat, go work out, lift weights and keep doing that cycle over and over again, and eventually, I’ll add muscle.”
> 
> http://www.newsok.com/thunder-noteb...3361857?custom_click=pod_headline_nba-thunder


It should only help.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It'll help in a big, big way. That's been one of the knocks on him is that he's too scrawny - if he adds some muscle and bulks up a bit, watch out.


----------



## bonddouble07 (Apr 18, 2009)

If he develops into an Andre Iguodala body, this kid will be really really hard to defend as he will have outside shooting, slashing moves, and post up moves with a 6-10'' height.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Durant with muscle is scary to think about, the guy has amazing length and shooting, now add in more muscle for driving and posting up?


----------



## bonddouble07 (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr. Badger said:


> Durant with muscle is scary to think about, the guy has amazing length and shooting, now add in more muscle for driving and posting up?


he needs more muscle when he drives so he can take the bumps that he's gonna get from doing so and still have the strength to finish. case in point: KOBE BRYANT. Kobe was way thinner when he started and realized that he needed to bulk up to be a more effective slasher. once he did, he became even more tougher to defend once he got in the lane. 

same reason as posting up. i guess its self explanatory from this point.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He may need it more than anybody else that I can think of. Dude is flat out weak.


----------



## bballhorn (Feb 9, 2009)

He's not gonna look particularly strong because he has a KG-like frame where he might add muscle but the mass is not gonna show up much at all. He needs to get stronger for sure, will help with him being able to get to the rim and finish. 

Westbrook is the same as well, IMO, needs to add some strength and grow into his body and he'll be much better at finishing with contact because he has the athleticism to get to the rim at will against most PG's.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

just build up the legs and keep them healthy


----------



## bonddouble07 (Apr 18, 2009)

i agree, its not really bulking up like a bodybuilder, but its more of strengthening that core. kg is a perfect example. looks thin and lanky, but as strong as any other big man out there. durant has a bright future in front of him and if he can improve his physical attributes, he's gonna be a sure all star for the rest of his career.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's never going to be LeBron body wise, but if he could add ten to fifteen pounds of muscle he would be on a completly different level.

Just imagene guarding that, he's already one of the most versitile in terms of offensive repitore in the game, along with his freakish athletisism age and body mass where the only things stopping him from being an elite player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Adding 10-15lbs of muscle will go a long way towards making him almost unstoppable on offense. The guy got SOOO much better this year.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Its all about eating. He has to get on the see-food diet. Since he's a hardgainer, the lifting will only bulk him up if he's eating almost every part of the day that he's not working out. Something like 15 pounds is very obtainable, I've gained 11 pounds in 9 weeks of post-basketball season weight lifting.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I must be the only one who advises against this somewhat. IMO he shouldn't go beyond a T-Mac body. Lots of players try bulking up only to get injured the following season. I remember Kobe coming out buff one season and barely played 60 games. T-Mac put on weight and that's when the back injuries came hard in 06. Okafur in his 2nd season, Greg Oden after being drafted, Baron Davis before he joined the Warriors.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I must be the only one who advises against this somewhat. IMO he shouldn't go beyond a T-Mac body. Lots of players try bulking up only to get injured the following season. I remember Kobe coming out buff one season and barely played 60 games. T-Mac put on weight and that's when the back injuries came hard in 06. Okafur in his 2nd season, Greg Oden after being drafted, Baron Davis before he joined the Warriors.


There is a significant difference between a "T-Mac body" and his current type. He can easily add some pounds without losing any explosiveness or quickness, his body can carry more weight.


----------

